# Wired2Fish and T H Marine Giveaway!!!



## fender66 (Apr 21, 2014)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor *Wire2Fish* along with T H Marine

To anglers nothing is more important than caring for fish and keeping them healthy. Whether they are bass in the livewell for a big tournament or a big group of slab crappie destined for dinner, anglers do everything they can to keep them healthy.

That is where T-H Marine comes in. Their Oxygenator Pro Livewell Flush Mount System is easy to install and runs off of your 12 volt battery and creates nano-bubbles of pure oxygen. Combine that with a bottle of G-Juice livewell treatment, which replaces the fishes’ skin slime and relieves stress, and you’ll make sure your fish make it to the dock energized, just like they were when you caught them.

The Oxygenator and the G-Juice compliment each other and work well in coolers, too.

For this giveaway we will be giving away 1 Oxygenator Pro Livewell Flush Mount system and 1 bottle of G-Juice livewell treatment to each of the 4 winners.

This giveaway ends May 6, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!

T-H Marine Keep Fish Alive Giveaway
Enter below for your chance to win a Oxygenator Pro Live Well Flush Mount System and a bottle of G-Juice from T-H Marine.

https://www.wired2fish.com/t-h-marine-keep-fish-alive-giveaway/


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2014)

Hardcore stuff! I have been doing a little research on this and I am impressed with what I have seen. If you have a chance, check out this video: https://keepfishalive.com/oxygenation-vs-aeration.php

This will help keep your baitfish alive and For those of you that fish Tournaments know how important it i to keep the fish alive at weigh in especially during the hot summer months. 

For those of you with cooler live wells, here is the answer! https://keepfishalive.com/cooler-conversion-package.php

Thanks to *THMarine* and Wired2fish for bringing us this awesome contest. :beer:

Make sure you guys and gals get in on this contest! Let's get a TB winner! =D>


----------



## loosecaboose (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## kycolonel138th (Apr 28, 2014)

:USA1: IN


----------



## Moedaddy (May 1, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Keystone (May 6, 2014)

IN! Thanks 8) Sure would be a nice item to add to the Livewell


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2014)

Last day folks!


----------



## fender66 (May 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351398#p351398 said:


> Jim » less than a minute ago[/url]"]Last day folks!




And a very cool product too! Wish I'd have thought of this!


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2014)

TInboats member?


_We just concluded our latest giveaway at Wired2Fish and the winners have been drawn.

They are:

Perry Flot, LaSalle, CO

Robert Parr Jr.,Modesto, CA

Charlotte Osborn, San Antonio, TX

Jacob Brown, Mineral City, OH

Your Oxygenator and bottle of G-Juice is on the way!_


----------



## fender66 (May 8, 2014)

So close.....

Well...not really that close. But there's always next time! :mrgreen:


----------

